# Black Dragon x Orange Copper



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

First time poster / long time lurker.
So excited about mating these two.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooo the male is too pretty! I wish you luck!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

oh wow the fry will be amazing !


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

There is no guarentee you'll get orange and black fry but they are a nice pair. Good luck!


----------



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

I think it very unlikely to express orange at all in ANY of the first fry.

Since the mutated non-red (nr2) gene which expresses orange is recessive, the female would have to at least be a carrier.

There could be some nr2 under all her opaque/melano funky dragon geno, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

Since the male is orange I expect him to be homozygous nr2 nr2 in his bottom layer and therefore most (if not all) his offspring to be carriers (not expressers) of orange

I plan to experiment breeding sibling to sibling and daughter to father.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Keyoda said:


> I think it very unlikely to express orange at all in ANY of the first fry.
> 
> Since the mutated non-red (nr2) gene which expresses orange is recessive, the female would have to at least be a carrier.
> 
> ...


Hopefully line breeding works out for you and end up with fry like that male. That male is too sick... Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both beautiful!!


----------

